
Univac 490 – 1963 Computer – Gallery Talk - broswell
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hq7aVCc2GP810
======
broswell
The Univac 490 was an early Real Time Computer System. One installation was at
Goddard Space Flight Center in Greenbelt Maryland.

Our museum is currently closed due to COVID-19, so we are making some videos

System Source Computer Museum
[https://museum.syssrc.com](https://museum.syssrc.com)

